# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Have you tried any of these brands

## KC4

Apotek
Mutagenic
Anabolic Nation
Big D Pharmacuticals
Kalpha Pharmacuticals
Balkan Pharmacuticals

----------


## DanB

Kalpa i regularly use and never had a problem

There is mixed reports on most the others you listed, and it hard to shift through the bullshit on the other forums about them and i havnt personally used the others and have no intention of using either

Actually thats a lie, i used balkan suspension and felt it was underdosed and same with their var

Kalpa is one i would recommend from the list, depending where you get it then it should be cheapest aswell

----------


## snowman

Have to agree with DanB^^^^^kalpa is the best choice here ( if your source is good)

----------


## snowblowjoe

I thought apotek was the best from this choice?

----------


## KC4

Thanks Guys, I have been looking at one site that has reviews of tons of different sources and those are just a few of the brands sold on the top few sites listed

----------


## DanB

eroids?

owned by a lab and sources pay to have their ratings increased, this is well known fact

----------


## freddy1418

> Apotek
> Mutagenic
> Anabolic Nation
> Big D Pharmacuticals
> Kalpha Pharmacuticals
> Balkan Pharmacuticals


Currently running balkan test e and there dbol 50mg... I'm on for only 1 1/2 weeks and gained 3-5 pounds already... I've ised balkan before as well and love them but have heard great things on kalpa as well and will give them a shot next time around to c what there about

----------


## bodybuilder

> eroids?
> 
> owned by a lab and sources pay to have their ratings increased, this is well known fact


Fact? Would love to see some type of proof to back this statement. I know the owner on a personal level and i can assure you he owns no lab. As for sources paying for ratings, complete BS.

----------


## GymRat96744

> Kalpa i regularly use and never had a problem
> 
> There is mixed reports on most the others you listed, and it hard to shift through the bullshit on the other forums about them and i havnt personally used the others and have no intention of using either
> 
> Actually thats a lie, i used balkan suspension and felt it was underdosed and same with their var
> 
> Kalpa is one i would recommend from the list, depending where you get it then it should be cheapest aswell


Sorry don't mean to jack anyones thread but you said you use Kalpa regularly I just started a cycle using Kalpa test e my source sent me the brown vials. Was hoping for the clear ones but no luck just was wondering If you have used the brown vials and if they were good? Thanks

----------


## DanB

> Fact? Would love to see some type of proof to back this statement. I know the owner on a personal level and i can assure you he owns no lab. As for sources paying for ratings, complete BS.


I didnt just dream this up it is well known mate, its how it makes money majority of reviews are cleatrly fake aswell, i post newbies also mods are quick to delete negative reviews depending on who it about

----------


## marcus300

> I didnt just dream this up it is well known mate, its how it makes money majority of reviews are cleatrly fake aswell, i post newbies also mods are quick to delete negative reviews depending on who it about


The above is correct, its well known for review sites to have fake reviews just to push a certain source

----------


## Far from massive

The whole concept of a source board is such a funny damn thing. Even with the best intentions they turn to total BS in short order, say I am a major distributer of gear. I simply find the popular source boards and ship the mods,known senior members, etc. some good gear then ship everyone else my watered down BS line, then reship good gear to the squeaky wheels as needed and voila, I am a well known top notch brand.

Until some group of people have the wherewithall to start a real source board where they buy gear anonymously and then run real lab type A vs B brand comparisons (muscular lab rats comes to mind) we will never know. Of course to run this type of board will take big money to start and maintain, so you will need to have a fee based system, either the members pay to join or those whose gear rates well get contacted and told they can get recommendations from the board on a pay per click basis (This is done in web sales already) of course all this gets very complicated and troublesome so the current deal of manipulated ratings and bribed board members will no doubt continue to do as well as bunk HGH from China.

Well at least we got steroid .com to look to in the meantime.

----------


## KC4

> eroids?
> 
> owned by a lab and sources pay to have their ratings increased, this is well known fact


Yes eroids, Even if the reviews are fake are the sites listed on the webpage legit?

----------


## Buster Brown

I have used Kalpa prop in the brown bottle and it's good stuff as well as affordable. I can't comment on the others but I would give Apotek a shot.

----------


## Squats33

> Yes eroids, Even if the reviews are fake are the sites listed on the webpage legit?


Source fishing?

----------


## bodybuilder

> I didnt just dream this up it is well known mate, its how it makes money majority of reviews are cleatrly fake aswell, i post newbies also mods are quick to delete negative reviews depending on who it about


. This is not how it makes it's money bro. The only reviews which get deleted are those that get posted over and over. It happens all the time, someone doesn't get there order in time and they start to bitch. Well you only get one review per order good or bad. So a mod has to step in and warn the poster to stop spamming, op gets mad talks back to the mod and before you know it he is banned. Banned members go around other boards and say how eroids is a scam because they posted a "bad review" and got banned for it, this not being the full story.

----------


## DanB

> This is bullshit, I have been a member here for years and its easy to find legit sources there. I have used several and have had 0 problems. Unless you're an idiot and dont understand how to look between the lines, then its good to go.
> 
> Mutagenic and Big D are both good brands, so are Endurexx and Sarcoplex - Do your homework and its there.


did i ever say you cant find a legit source there? stop trying twist my words

----------


## DanB

> . This is not how it makes it's money bro. The only reviews which get deleted are those that get posted over and over. It happens all the time, someone doesn't get there order in time and they start to bitch. Well you only get one review per order good or bad. So a mod has to step in and warn the poster to stop spamming, op gets mad talks back to the mod and before you know it he is banned. Banned members go around other boards and say how eroids is a scam because they posted a "bad review" and got banned for it, this not being the full story.


ok so your trying to say that you cant pay for ratings? hmmmmm

are you staff there?

so how do you think the board makes money then?

----------


## swollix

I have used Balkan and it's G2G. Currently on Big D's and it's even better.

----------


## DanB

> I know youve been here for a long time and you're a educated man, but you sir are wrong. I know for a FACT people are BANNED for "boosted" their own source on the site. I remember when there was original information posted about it on here years ago. Im sure the thread is some where.
> 
> So and So owns that site, So and So gets paid to boost ratings. False
> 
> http://www.complaintsboard.com/compl...m-c434633.html
> 
> I can tell you right now for a FACT that top end, did not pay for reviews. I will leave it at that. IMO this entire thread should be removed.


you staff there aswell yeah?

how is it financially viable then?

----------


## bodybuilder

> ok so your trying to say that you cant pay for ratings? hmmmmm
> 
> are you staff there?
> 
> so how do you think the board makes money then?


 That is exactly what I'm saying, rankings are decided by votes made by the consumer. There is no way to pay for a ranking at eroids. As for how the board makes its money, just like any other forum sponsors have to pay there dues.

----------


## stpete

> ok so your trying to say that you cant pay for ratings? hmmmmm
> 
> are you staff there?
> 
> so how do you think the board makes money then?



I would like to hear this too.

----------


## stpete

> That is exactly what I'm saying, rankings are decided by votes made by the consumer. There is no way to pay for a ranking at eroids. As for how the board makes its money, just like any other forum sponsors have to pay there dues.


Your statement regarding that there is no way to pay for a ranking is completely false. I won't get into an argument about it but i know i am 100% right.

----------


## bodybuilder

> Your statement regarding that there is no way to pay for a ranking is completely false. I won't get into an argument about it but i know i am 100% right.


 I ain't trying to make enemies here bro, so i will let it go. I like this site a lot, I intend to stick around. I am an insider over there so I do know a lot more then your average member would.

----------


## ddp2727

I've been snooping around over there as well. I will say that there is mod bias towards sources that talk good to mods or "hook" mods up. I've seen sources that have senior members post crazy stuff on there page to keep it bumped up as well. Not reviews or anything to do with the source mainly just pointless talking. But sources don't pay for higher rankings. Their fee is based on what they are ranked at the end of each fee time period. The top 7 or 8 ( I don't remember which) pay a higher fee yes but it is mandatory. I could not offer to pay the top dollar amount (which is posted on the site) and be a source rated number 1. Everyone else that isn't in the top 7 or 8 all pay the same equal fee. There are defiantly scammers, selective scammers, and bad business UGL's on the site. But like a previous poster stated as long as you can read between the lines and built relationships you can figure it out. I've had friends that have posted honest negative reviews on a source that is in the top 8 and it is still there. 
Now with all that said I much much much prefer this site. There is much more knowledge and better advice here. For the most part the senior members over there do try and teach the same thing that is taught here but bc it IS a source review site they are overwhelmed with newbs and ill informed that think they have a source and that that source will always tell them what is best.

----------


## bodybuilder

> I've been snooping around over there as well. I will say that there is mod bias towards sources that talk good to mods or "hook" mods up. I've seen sources that have senior members post crazy stuff on there page to keep it bumped up as well. Not reviews or anything to do with the source mainly just pointless talking. But sources don't pay for higher rankings. Their fee is based on what they are ranked at the end of each fee time period. The top 7 or 8 ( I don't remember which) pay a higher fee yes but it is mandatory. I could not offer to pay the top dollar amount (which is posted on the site) and be a source rated number 1. Everyone else that isn't in the top 7 or 8 all pay the same equal fee. There are defiantly scammers, selective scammers, and bad business UGL's on the site. But like a previous poster stated as long as you can read between the lines and built relationships you can figure it out. I've had friends that have posted honest negative reviews on a source that is in the top 8 and it is still there. 
> Now with all that said I much much much prefer this site. There is much more knowledge and better advice here. For the most part the senior members over there do try and teach the same thing that is taught here but bc it IS a source review site they are overwhelmed with newbs and ill informed that think they have a source and that that source will always tell them what is best.


. Now here is someone that knows what's up. As for the random talk, it's only allowed in the supplier into section. Talk like this is not allowed in the source review section. This is why most noobs get into trouble, some even get banned. In turn they go to other boards and call eroids a scam.

----------


## snowman

> I've been snooping around over there as well. I will say that there is mod bias towards sources that talk good to mods or "hook" mods up. I've seen sources that have senior members post crazy stuff on there page to keep it bumped up as well. Not reviews or anything to do with the source mainly just pointless talking. But sources don't pay for higher rankings. Their fee is based on what they are ranked at the end of each fee time period. The top 7 or 8 ( I don't remember which) pay a higher fee yes but it is mandatory. I could not offer to pay the top dollar amount (which is posted on the site) and be a source rated number 1. Everyone else that isn't in the top 7 or 8 all pay the same equal fee. There are defiantly scammers, selective scammers, and bad business UGL's on the site. But like a previous poster stated as long as you can read between the lines and built relationships you can figure it out. I've had friends that have posted honest negative reviews on a source that is in the top 8 and it is still there. 
> Now with all that said I much much much prefer this site. There is much more knowledge and better advice here. For the most part the senior members over there do try and teach the same thing that is taught here but bc it IS a source review site they are overwhelmed with newbs and ill informed that think they have a source and that that source will always tell them what is best.


Being on Eroids for several years already, i totally agree with everything you said ^^^^ , i acutally know someone on there for over 2 years, that told me exactly the same thing;Plus also deal with a source on there, since 2008 that DOES NOT want to many reviews on the products they sell, so that their ratting dont go up to much, so that they dont pay a higher fee... also, like you i also prefer this site for the knowledge and advise.

----------


## Pac Man

For the topic kalp is good, muta is good, bigd is decent as well.
As for ER. ddp is correct as is BB. The owner of the site won't bump people up for pay, in fact he's more likely to ban and remove someone for even trying to bribe him. Senior members and mods do bump certain sources sometimes based on kick backs. Not to say the top guys aren't top for a reason. Saying all the reviews are fake is stupid, I don't think any source has time to manipulate that many people into posting fake reviews. People will post what they post. If someone post something stupid in a review it will get removed.
Exp: Got my gear but I think it's fake, will get labs to show results. (This is not a review)
Exp2: Got my gear, ran for 6 weeks and got blood work done. Blood work shows zero hormone etc etc. This is a review

Most of the post that get removed are rants and speculation., 
Snowman hit it on the head. No one want's to be #1 on eroids, you have to pay over $500 in fees a month and it puts you under scutiny by the wrong people, I'm sure LEO watched eroids, which would certainly make me nervous.
As for the people here vs there.
This place is 10x more knowledgable and I would rather come here to BS or give or take advice. 9/10 of the people on ERoids are brain dead idiots.

----------


## njs

balkan sucks

----------


## copaaz

Buddy of mine ordered from one site on eroids.....he waited and waited and now the source just went into "Hiatus" several days ago. He said he's been waiting 52 days and still nothing.

----------


## wmaousley

Eroids will never be a source where i base a decision on which lab to use. I see what all of you are saying here and if you must know......

*All the top UGL's pay for there positions and ratings. I was the top mod for Veyron on Veyrons site and I know eroids was either paid or given gear to keep VP in the top 10.*

----------


## OnTheSauce

This whole thread needs to be removed

----------


## Papiriqui

> This whole thread needs to be removed


I agree! I dont know what happened to the rules when it came to this thread, to be honest. With all this info we can definitely delete the rules IMHO!!!

----------


## JSumma

I get it. The rules of this board keep the riff-raff at bay and make this site what it is. But I hope this thread is not deleted because it's tough to sift daily for hours through the garbage on the web. Although I'm still not completely clear on the terrain, I definitely have a better sense of direction of where I'm going. Big thanks

----------


## crashfirepm53

So after reading all this, there isn't a solid answer of eroids practices. I say buyer beware and tread lightly.

----------


## jose777

i've used kalpa, and i would say that it is a good brand, their test prop is the king. As about the sire with reviews it's legit but the reviews are garbage, i mean some source is giving away some tabs as free gear and gets instead votes, well these are not reviews. Anyone can offer some cheap dbol tabs amd get high ranking, it's not fair. So, you decide....

----------


## jgorst

just heard about a new company called mixed muscles i think there site is inthemixs.com or something like that i know a few guys who got good results and reviews on them.

----------


## truckin001

Um yeah I wouldnt buy a damn thing from that website. The grammer is horrible and the fact that they say 125mg of dbol and deca for a first time cycle is good. Haha what a freaking joke

----------


## Infidel101

> just heard about a new company called mixed muscles i think there site is* YOU CAN'T POST THIS* or something like that i know a few guys who got good results and reviews on them.


Edit your post... despite the plethora of violations with mention to source talk in this thread, you simply cannot post this information here. Remove that link. Ask about the lab... no need to mention where to find it.

----------

